# Kate Moss -nackt @ Taff vom 04.05.2009 (4 x)



## 12687 (4 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## General (4 Mai 2009)

Hat ein paar Röllchen angesetzt die gute Kate



 fürs cappen


----------



## Rambo (5 Mai 2009)

Kate Moss ist etwas rundlicher geworden! Aber schöne Bilder hast du uns gepostet!
:thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (8 Mai 2009)

Na, ein Glück, dass sie so schöne Röllchen angesetzt hat: Entweder sie hat nun wirklich mit den Drogen Schluss gemacht oder sie hat endlich wirklich zu essen begonnen - oder beides. In jedem Fall stehen ihr die Röllchen richtig gut und sind bei ihr ein Zeichen für Gesundheit. Vielleicht bekommt sie eines Tages ja auch noch einmal ihre notorische Nikotinsucht in den Griff (wann war sie eigentlich das letzte Mal ohne brennende Zigarette zu sehen???) Eins hat sich bei Kate aber zum Glück nicht geändert: Beim Sonnenbaden kommt das Oberteil schnell runter und bleibt dann auch unten...


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2009)

Hat wohl ein wenig zugelegt.....


----------



## süssau (9 Mai 2009)

Immer wieder gerne gesehen, prima!!


----------



## 19dizzy (2 Sep. 2009)

Wahrscheinlich isst sie jetzt wieder.


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Caps


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Aug. 2013)

Wunderschöne Bilder!


----------



## MrLeiwand (22 Aug. 2013)

die bilder sind echt heiß danke!!


----------

